# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  proque no salgo en la lista de miembros?

## angelvalenzz

Disculpen, soy  nuevo en el foro y he notado que no salgo en la lista de miembros, quisiera saber a que se debe esto? debo tener algún requerimiento especial o algo por el estilo? Obviamente ya estoy registrado. :Wink1: 
  Saludos.

----------


## Pulgas

En este foro, a fecha de hoy, hay 21.254 usuaruios registrados. ¿Os imagináis lo que sería una lista con 21.254 personas? Por eso se ha programado para que sólo aparezcan quienes contabilizan 50 mensajes o más, y aún así ya es larga, muy larga.

----------


## angelvalenzz

oh, 
Gracias

----------

